

Team productivity hack: Todo list as IM status - markchristian

Last week, I came up with a weird trick that's actually catching on inside of my office, so I thought I'd share it with HN. It's pretty simple: keep your TODO list in your IM status message field.<p>I mean it: this should be <i>your</i> primary TODO list, always up to date and in roughly the right order. Whatever you're working on should be at the top. Here's my TODO list: http://img.skitch.com/20100712-nkc6q1syeimrci8d56b8c9dyy4.png<p>I started doing this as a coping mechanism to let people know how much stuff had fallen on my plate and to make sure they knew I hadn't forgotten about their requests, but it ended up being very helpful for us to know what everyone is working on.<p>Try it out and let me know what you think.
======
evanrmurphy
Sounds great for team productivity (as you suggested), probably less good if
you're working alone.

